# R16 with non swim



## Integratedinstallations (Jun 17, 2014)

Can I use a R16 DVR with a sl5 non swim lnb? Also if I use a R16 with a SL3 swim and it's the only receiver being used do I have to use a power inserter?


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

Integratedinstallations said:


> Can I use a R16 DVR with a sl5 non swim lnb? Also if I use a R16 with a SL3 swim and it's the only receiver being used do I have to use a power inserter?


An R16 works fine on a non-SWM LNB. If you use it with an SWM LNB, the LNB needs a power inserter even if there is only one receiver.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Non SWM dishes have 4 outputs and they do not use a Power Inserter.
Just run 2 coaxes to the receiver and aim it towards the 101 satellite and set it up from there.

*Edit: I only answered this part of the request ( Can I use a R16 DVR with a sl5 non swim lnb? ) and missed that the second part of the request was for a SL3 SWM.*


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

jimmie57 said:


> Non SWM dishes have 4 outputs and they do not use a Power Inserter.


Not all of them. Round dish is not SWM and has two outputs


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

peds48 said:


> Not all of them. Round dish is not SWM and has two outputs


And I've got a round dish that is not SWM and has only one output - the original "single" LNB.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

peds48 said:


> Not all of them. Round dish is not SWM and has two outputs


To Jimmie's defence the OP stated clearly he had a* 5LNB.*
That would have built in 4x4 Multi switch if its not a SWM.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Integratedinstallations said:


> Also if I use a R16 with a SL3 swim and it's the only receiver being used do I have to use a power inserter?


Yes the Swm Needs to be powered!


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

peds48 said:


> Not all of them. Round dish is not SWM and has two outputs


*Both dishes the OP mentioned were Slimlines. *
*You did not mention the old 18 x 20 that is Non SWM. I had one of those.*


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

jimmie57 said:


> *Both dishes the OP mentioned were Slimlines. *
> *You did not mention the old 18 x 20 that is Non SWM. I had one of those.*


I did not mentioned the 18x20 because that one DOES have 4 outputs. you said "_Non SWM dishes have 4 outputs" _ and that is just not correct


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

damondlt said:


> To Jimmie's defence the OP stated clearly he had a* 5LNB.*
> That would have built in 4x4 Multi switch if its not a SWM.


But these boards are open for history. so you need to be correct when posting, so that the next person finds correct info.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

peds48 said:


> But these boards are open for history. so you need to be correct when posting, so that the next person finds correct info.


Info was100% correct. Your info was off topic and applied in no way shape or form to this thread.
You can open a thread on 18 inch round dishes, then you can post your history lesson.

Sent from my Galaxy S5


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

I did not know this was correct!!! !rolling

that is incorrect, no matter how you spin it!

_Non SWM dishes have 4 outputs _

Non SWM Slimline dishes have 4 outputs

There I fix it for ya!


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

But op stated already he had non swim 5 lnb. Anyone with a brain would have read the first post and would not have been confused until your off topic gripe about a 18 inch round dish came into play.

Sent from my Galaxy S5


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

but the statement is wide, and inaccurate. no matter how your spin it....


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

You're the hero, you win.

Sent from my Galaxy S5


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Jimmie, edit your post to say slimline so peds doesn't get confused, after all it is 2014 and you never know when directv might install 18 inch round dish with 3 or 5 lnbs on it.

Sent from my Galaxy S5


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

peds48 said:


> But these boards are open for history. so you need to be correct when posting, so that the next person finds correct info.


Since these are here forever and to be totally accurate,
please list the operating frequency,
the voltage required,
the size pole that each mount requires,
how much clear space from trees or other obstructions is required,
the minimum signal levels required to pass inspection,
the coax specs,
coax fitting specs,
torque required on the coax fittings,
rain loop size and position,
ground block,
ground wire size and distance from the dish to the actual house ground,
and the actual dish number in the list for the satellite setups in the receivers for each of them.

Did I leave anything out ?


----------

